# Cheese Burger Fattie



## gunny r (May 29, 2012)

[h2]I bought a new Masterbuilt Gas Smokehouse from Amazon a few weeks ago. I broke it in on chicken breast and ribs. Turned out pretty good for my first time with the smoker. I did a Cheese Burger fattie last night. [/h2]






[h3]Maybe a little too much ground beef but then again is there any such thing as too much meat?[/h3]





[h3]Cheese and onions, again never too much cheese.[/h3][h3]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h3][h3]Condiments of course[/h3]











[h3]Best picture of the smoke. Still learning how to keep it constant without a bunch of gray/white smoke. I broke down and followed the suggestions others posted and got a 8 inch cast iron skillet. Works much better.[/h3]











[h3]Took it off at 160 internal temp, cheese just starting to melt. Tasted good with just a little salt and pepper. Next time I am going to spice up the ground beef and see how that does.[/h3][h3] [/h3][h3]Thanks to all the smokers who have posted in this forums and others. I find every day that I am learning more and more.[/h3]


----------



## spuds (May 29, 2012)

Looks good.Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## slabtastic (May 29, 2012)

I really want to try a cheeseburger fattie next. Excellent work


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 29, 2012)

Nice work! Keep it up!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

Looks awesome...I've made cheeseburger fatties and brush the inside with steak sauce before adding the other ingredients.


----------



## gunny r (May 29, 2012)

[h3]Steak sauce is a great idea. I will definitely tray that next time. Thanks.[/h3]


----------



## bosshogg (May 29, 2012)

My wife thinks I'm crazy when I start building a shopping list for fatties.  I never thought about the steak sauce addition!  That's a great idea.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks awesome .. I've added red pepper flakes and spices to hamburg prior to rolling it out works great..


----------



## gunny r (Jul 14, 2012)

Great idea on the pepper and spices. Will have to try that, thanks.


----------

